# An interesting place?



## Foxbat (Sep 13, 2004)

I thought I'd just stick this here in case anybody wants a look. I was just wandering around looking for pieces on The Punic Wars. This place covers more than just that - but as I was looking for something in  Ancient History I thought I'd just stick it here for your perusal

http://www.mrdowling.com/702-punic.html


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 13, 2004)

That's an extremely short and concise version!!

 I've read both Livy's and Polybius's accounts - Polybius probably deals the more even hand, as Livy is prone to a real bias towards the Republic and aristocracy, as well as a hacing a touch of melodrama.


----------

